# Conformation Critique for QH prospect



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

You don't mention what you want to do with him, nor what kind of rider you are. 

If all you want is the confo critque, I will remain quiet, except to say that he looks like he's built to work and to last. I'm not knowledgeable enough to offer more than that. 

What I will offer, in case you haven't considered it, is the reminder that good confo is not all it takes to ensure a good match. This boy reminds me of a working cow horse. Focused mind, high energy, big heart, strong personality... These make good cow horses. If you're not up for using that energy and constructively channeling it, you could end up with more than you bargained for... Like expecting a Working Border Collie to be a couch potato. 

If you're up on all this and a hearty rider, please disregard all I've written! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

Ah yes! 

So Im really looking for an all around, pleasure, trail, and potential Western dressage prospect. I am taking equitation/reining lessons as well. I am also looking to groom him into my future family horse for myself and my little one. (Shes 6 and has been taking lessons for the last year). I expect that I will at most lead line for the next couple of years, but I have been told he's VERY quiet. I shall see. My trainer and I will be making a visit in the next couple of weeks. (This round I opted to come prepared with professional help!).

I am about 5ft 1" tall so I need a short horse, and Im a big fan of a heavier set/thicker built horse with a nice western pleasure jog and lope 

...and i appreciate all feedback! That's why I'm here  So no worries!!!


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Is it me or does the rider appear to be much to large for that poor horse?!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Me, personally, I like more roundness in the hindquarters and the hocks lower to the ground. 

But I really can't say anything bad about him. Seems very balanced.


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

Chickenoverlord said:


> Is it me or does the rider appear to be much to large for that poor horse?!


Yes, he makes that horse look tiny!! But he is only 14.1
I'm 5'1" so he's just my size


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's pretty prominently downhill and has a _very_ short back, which may make saddle fitting difficult. I also noticed that he's very straight through his croup and his hocks are set high. He might also toe out moderately on the front, but with the pictures at an angle, it's hard to tell for sure.

The thing that bothered me most about him? How he rides. He seems like a decent enough horse, but if he was to come to my house, there would need to be some _drastic_ re-training done. He strikes me as a horse that could become really hot really fast and it appears that they've bitted him up before he was ready for it...hence the look on his face whenever the rider picks up his hands to frame him up. I'd lay odds he grinds his teeth as well. The horse clearly isn't used to being expected to carry himself when ridden on a loose rein, which IMHO, is a huge pain.

Just my own personal opinion because I'm really picky when it comes to how my horses ride and handle, but I wouldn't pay any more than $2K for him, and that's mostly because of his bloodlines. If he was a grade or had mediocre lines, I wouldn't dish out more than $250 for him. Too much work to get him re-trained from those bad hands to relax and enjoy being ridden.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

pgboogie said:


> Yes, he makes that horse look tiny!! But he is only 14.1
> I'm 5'1" so he's just my size


 I have no problem riding small horses, but that poor horse looks unhappy with that rider lol. My own horse is 14 hands, and I'm 5'5.


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

smrobs said:


> He's pretty prominently downhill and has a _very_...Just my own personal opinion because I'm really picky when it comes to how my horses ride and handle, but I wouldn't pay any more than $2K for him, and that's mostly because of his bloodlines. If he was a grade or had mediocre lines, I wouldn't dish out more than $250 for him. Too much work to get him re-trained from those bad hands to relax and enjoy being ridden.


Thank you for your feedback smrobs! I really appreciate it. They are asking...alot. and I'm new to this kind of thing. I'll ask my trainer to look at the videos and i'll chat with him later this week! Perhaps we can get them to come down and I can have my guy work on him a couple of months first


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I know you have asked for a confo critique, but I want to reinforce what smrobs said. This would not, IMO, be a horse for a kid. He needs a TON more training/retraining to do what you are asking for. Retraining (because some of what he knows is incorrect) is more difficult that to do it right in the first place. (ie-his "spins"). Has he ever even been on a trail? He may not be a horse who will do that. I have no idea what your riding level is, but, this guy will need work to train, and probably will have to be maintained on a regular basis by a trainer. For what they are asking, which, BTW, I am confused-one place says $7500, another $6500. WAY over priced. Shoot, he is still being ridden with 2 hands! I could not, in all honesty, watch all of both videos-the rider made me a little crazy.......did he have a lead change? I sure would expect a flawless one for that price. JMHO.


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you thank you thank you guys! I will back off this one. I really appreciate your feedback. frankly my budget is about $5k and for that kind of money I really need a bombproof finished horse. Is that too much to ask for in California?????? Prices are ridiculous and my search continues....

Again, I'm ever thankful ....


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Honestly, for $5000 and for what you are looking for, you should be able to find a horse that has a solid foundation in training, a good brain, little to no bad habits and as close to push button as a horse could be (meaning they are still living creatures who can decide to do or not do something you want).

You really should be able to find a horse that fits well within your needs for around $3000-3500, especially in this economy. And if you don't care about breed or registration papers, that number could decrease even more. You really are looking for a solid, safe and sane mount and there are a ton available out there, you just have to keep looking and know what you are looking for.

Have you looked outside the Bay Area at horses? Stockton, Bakersfield, maybe even down near Sac or SLO? If you increase your search range to some of these areas, you are going to open up a whole new price range, a ton of horses, and maybe find what you are looking for. The money you end up saving on the purchase price can be used for transport, if you don't have your own trailer, and dropping a good 30-90 days on them if they need some fine tuning for you.

Good luck regardless! I'm sure you will find what you are looking for soon!


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes yes and yes  

I am trying to be as open minded in my search. 

I am giving myself a 200 mile radius. I have no trailer, but there are plenty of people I know who can 

One horse that I REALLY like was this little girl...

Triton Morgan Horses

She was pulled away from her lunch to give us a ride, no lounge, and saddle put right on. In a snaffle and martingale (which i would want to do away with martingale). She is broke to ride and drive, but her owner has more of that kind of super close contact with her. I would have to have her retrained to my happy loose rein western pleasure. 

Her brother is at my barn and went through the same training, now a year later. He's a great little trail horse and very kind. She was referred to me because of her VERY mellow, kind demeanor.

I just have no experience with Morgans, but she seems very sound, good feet and GREAT mind. Perhaps I should move in this direction...

(I was told she's been on the market for a while and I could probably get a good reduction in cost) I would put her in 60 days of finishing/tuneup with the remainder of my budget 

She is a bit rusty as the owner has had kids taking lessons her her. She is in need of a tune up but a good horse is there.

What is your experience with retraining from close contact to relaxed Western pleasure? I found out the dressage trainer at my barn is starting to teach western dressage... and I'm on board. I could either have her retrained with the lady who has been helping me...who has a cutting horse background, or with the trainer that my friend uses who has the dressage background. Any thoughts on this?

thanks again!!


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

She looks like a nice enough horse but all i couldthink was "OH SWEET JESUS what is that torture device attached to that bridle?! And with that much contact?! Poor horse!"


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

My niece has always had Morgans and swears by them.....raised her kids with them, and does everything with them. I would think that she might work nicely......sure sounds like it. THe way her rein is is really just about how the Morgan folks ride their Western pleasure horses....a little different from the QH circles. I just double checked my nieces photos, and yup-that is how they are. But hers also do really well in other classes and have made great all around horses. She also trail rides. I do know she has one that is not for the faint of heart, but she has 2 mares who are lovely. Good luck! She is a pretty girl!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Yep, that's just what's done in Morgan circles. I don't necessarily agree with it as I was always raised that a curb bit should be ridden on loose reins, but since I'm not in the Morgan world, I can't really say much else.

She looks like a very sweet mare and the fact that they've been using her for kid/beginner lessons says a lot about her temperament. Her confo isn't perfect, but I don't see anything that would keep her from being a very nice ridden horse for a lot of years. Go and try her out and see what you think!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

what smrobs said haha. i like her looks. maybe not OUTSTANDING confo but definitely looks like shed make a great all around girl to have fun on. cant hurt to check her out


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Have you tried the Bay Equest? That's where I found Sock, there are LOTS of for-sale ads for the bay and surrounding areas. There were a great number of horses in Brentwood and Modesto areas, Gilroy, Santa Cruz, some even a little further out. It was by far the best place that I searched since it was all relatively local. Check it out! Bay Area Equestrian Network - On-line community for horse enthusiasts in California. Horses for sale, business listings, events and more


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info on Scarlett,

She is a VERY nice horse, I rode her and so did my daughter. She feels as safe as a seatbelt. Right out of her stall, pulled away from lunch and no lounging. She's very sweet, good feet and fantastic ground manners. Again, she's so far my top choice but would have to retrain for Western pleasure (and possibly Western Dressage as we have a dressage trainer here!)

I am unfamilar with Morgans in general. What would you critique about her conformation, just out of curiosity  Nothing that would potentially turn into a injury? (like weird hocks that are prone to injury)?

I really like her. Needs a tune up but I can probably get a good price on her due to the rusty training and the owner is trying to sell her. She's dead set on a good home.....which she would be our one and only princess pony 

....glitter hoof polish and all !!!! :lol:


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

...oh yes, when I test drove her, I asked for a snaffle. I figured i needed to test drive with the least in her mouth possible. (And obviously without stirrups because I couldn't reach!!! LOL)

Her trot was very pleasant and smooth. she's more whoa than go 

So would you guys say that 2 months of full time training would get her off a "close contact" riding to western pleasure? I am hoping that I can send her off for 2 months and get a western pony


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I really like her! I can't say much about confo because I'm not very good at that but she looks level headed and very cute. My first horse was a Morganx too though, so I am a little biased.:wink:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I like her a lot more than the little gelding.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I like her, but would caution you not to fall completely in love with her just yet! One, you never know what will happen-someone could come along tomorrow with cash in hand and buy her out from under you, OR, maybe you visit a horse next week that you love even more. It can be quite easy to feel like one of the first buying prospects you visit is your first choice. I thought that about pretty much all of the horses I met when I was looking... Turns out I just love all the little boogers! :lol: When Sock came along, though, I knew he was the one. I was lucky enough to be able to visit/ride him 3 times before the actual purchase. The horse that I went to see right before Sock I absolutely loved and thought was perfect. Even upon first impression, I wasn't really impressed with Sock... Nothing flashy, just a plain, though pretty, red horse. Boy was I wrong, and I am SO glad that I kept looking!!! 

Best of luck, horse shopping can be fun, challenging, heartbreaking, fantastic, confusing, joyous and then some!  Let us know if you find any other cuties out there!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Granted, I don't know a ton about Morgans so keep in mind that I'm judging her with an eye gauged for quarter horses :wink:.

Her neck is set a bit higher than I like, but that's a Morgan thing. If you're aiming for a QH western pleasure headset with it really low and flat, you probably won't have much luck because she'll be incapable of carrying it there and using her body correctly. She's got a really nice shoulder; good slope and strong. Her back strikes me as being on the longer side of normal and her hindquarters are a little steep. She stands camped out on the back.

Her feet appear to be big and strong, but the first thing that popped out to me is that she's pretty light on bone in her legs. I'd be hesitant to try anything too stressful with her like jumping or competitive gaming (barrels, poles, etc), but they won't stop her from being a very nice little pleasure/trail mount. She also appears to be ever so slightly back at the knee. Again, that _shouldn't_ effect her long-term, but it's something to keep in mind.

If her temperament is exactly what you're looking for and her training is acceptable and will be what you're looking for after a tune-up, then I would keep her at the top of the list too.

As 2bigreds said, I'd keep looking at others too just in case a horse more perfect came along or in case she gets bought by someone else, but I like her a lot.


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you Ladies! I agree. i'm still looking but the good news is Scarlett's owner has pulled her ads for now....so it's word of mouth advertising for now 

I too have an affinity for Quarter Horses, but I am keeping an open mind. i have yet to lope her, it might be too fast. I love a nice slow easy going lope on those bulldog quarter horses. The kind of lope you can enjoy a cup of coffee on .....oh ponies..... <3 <3 <3 

So...I continue my search, with one on the list. I've called a few trainers and put some hooks in the water. They are trainers i've worked with, my daughter's trainer, Rosie's trainer and my equitation trainer. They are all familiar with my skill level and size. If I am not completely convinced that I can live with this horse until death do us part, I move on. Just like a boyfriend  I do not want to have to go through a horse sales!! 

I visited one the same day as Scarlett and that one was all bad. I got off within the first 5 minutes of mounting.

Thanks again, and I'll post more prospects here. Again, I appreciate the advice.!!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I rode at a barn where they kept a number of Morgans. Though I never really dealt with them, there were riders that really, really liked them.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

For anyone looking for nice western riding horses in TX., you can search Equine Now, in Ingram, TX, and those people usually have very nice QH's for $2500 and up. All their horses have videos, they also ship. I have seen quite a few there that I loved.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Obviously every horse is an individual, but I have a Morgan mare who has been a great first horse for me. She came from a home with 6 kids who loved her for years, and she has been used in kids lessons (although is really a "one-person" or at least "one family" kind of horse and didn't really like the lesson life). Like many Morgans, she's smart, kind, and forgiving though still energetic and opinionated. Morgans are very common in my area, and are generally considered versatile family horses.

I am not a confo expert and generally read these threads to learn, but I will say that in some of the under saddle pictures, while not fat, the mare you posted looks to have a pretty round barrel. My eye was drawn there because my mare is pretty wide in the barrel but very petite/narrow through the chest and shoulders, so she is a bit of a challenge in terms of saddles and blanket fit. Otherwise, Scarlett looks like she has the gentle, kind eye of most Morgans that I know!


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

smrobs said:


> As 2bigreds said, I'd keep looking at others too just in case a horse more perfect came along or in case she gets bought by someone else, but I like her a lot.


Ok, found a really nice one....about 3 and some hours away perhaps worth a look??? 







DreamHorse.com Classifieds Ad Response
Horse ID: 1864320
Horse Name: Rocka Baby Melody

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1864320 - Rocka Baby Melody


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She looks like a nice horse. Her reining run was a little sticky in quite a few places and she looked like she was getting a little hot toward the end of the run. Just judging from the video, I would not have guessed her as a beginner/child safe mount, but horses can be very different in a competition than they are at home.

If you have the opportunity, go give her a shot and see if you like her.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

He looks as cow bred / cutting bred horse. Do you know his breeding (I see resemblance of Doc Olena breeding).
I agree about the over bitting and I don't care for what the rider is going with the horse which "training it".
I think he looks quite athletic. These little cutting bred horses are very smart and can be a handful if not given a job on regular basis.. (yes the compare-sent of a border collie asked to be a couch potato applies to heavily bred cutting horses). If he's mostly reining bred then he'll be probably very quiet. Overall a nice looking horse, would not pay 2K for him just because of him being very green. I'd pay that money if he were VERY broke and a filly / mare with very good breeding (registered) - that is given current market conditions


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

*Quite The Starr AQHA*



smrobs said:


> If her temperament is exactly what you're looking for and her training is acceptable and will be what you're looking for after a tune-up, then I would keep her at the top of the list too.
> 
> As 2bigreds said, I'd keep looking at others too just in case a horse more perfect came along or in case she gets bought by someone else, but I like her a lot.



I found my forever and ever pony  "Quite the Starr", about 14.2-14.3 and 12 years old LOTS of whoa on this guy. I've taken a few lessons on him and he was at some point a finished bridle horse, LOVELY collection and flexion. Gives beautifully to the bit. He's finished about 1 1/2 weeks of his tune up (as his owner had him in pasture for the last year) due to health problems. 

He has a cutting/Ranch versatility background so I did xrays on him. Vet says he's looks very good radiographically for a horse his age and his background. He recommends putting him on Pentosan 1x a month after a 4 week load to keep his joints happy.

What do you guys think?? I looooove him. And he's so handsome...hes a huge chunk. Must get it from the Poco Bueno breeding, I've been told.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats on your new buddy. Can't tell anything about his conformation from these, but he looks very sweet and sounds like a good match for you.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooh, he's a beauty! Congratulations!!!!

With a back that short, he should be an athletic sonofagun LOL.


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's a picture from almost a year ago. I also got his teeth done, they were long overdue. He looks ****y in the picture probably his poor teeth.


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

ah yes and the MOST amazing western jog, trot. Sittable and lovely!


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

He is very bum high, maybe a bit tied in at the knee, honestly I like him! I think he will be great, and I'm glad you found each other


----------

